# How to keep geese out....



## GooseWack'r (Oct 21, 2009)

i know this has most likley been talked about but how do you keep geese out of a field you cant hunt.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

why not let them stay in it? if no one is hunting it, all that will do is keep the birds around longer


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

leave them alone till they clean it out or pass shoot the flight line.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Run traffic on the flight line....... they will quickly change flight lines and ultimately (hopefully) fields.


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well my guess is if you can't hunt it the you probably shouldn't be trying to keep the birds out of the field! Just start runnin traffic!


----------



## GooseWack'r (Oct 21, 2009)

the deal is that the field is the closest to the roost so they dont even pass by to give our spread a look. Figured if you can stop them from going into that spicific field then they will go out and give the other fields a look. letting them stay in that field every weekend when i can hunt is just hurting the early hunting season.


----------



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

GooseWack'r said:


> the deal is that the field is the closest to the roost so they dont even pass by to give our spread a look. Figured if you can stop them from going into that spicific field then they will go out and give the other fields a look. letting them stay in that field every weekend when i can hunt is just hurting the early hunting season.


Any ponds on the way to the field?


----------



## GooseWack'r (Oct 21, 2009)

nothing....the pond/roost they are coming from is just 1/4 a mile from the field they are going in. This is just an early season field for them usually and i know when it gets colder they fly longer before they drop into the feeding field so then it wont be a problem when they see our 8+ dozen decoys :lol: like i said this is just an early season problem....we once put a ply wood cut out of a dog in the field and when we drove past in the middle of the morning there were about 300 geese in the field standing and crapping on our knocked over cut out haha


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Try toilet paper. I've heard that does the trick. Course you'll probly have to use alot of it but it's cheap and biodegratible. I'd unroll it in long enough sheets so it gets caught on the stubble and dances around in the wind.

I'm only trying to help out cause there's no way to run traffic on these birds. Sounds like they're feeding waaay to close to the roost to hunt'em anyway.


----------



## GooseWack'r (Oct 21, 2009)

ya thanks for the advice...unlike some people on here i stay away from roosts :eyeroll: may try the TP trick was also thinking about putting a couple orange cones out there ill let ya know


----------



## NRP (Sep 10, 2009)

If its ok, you could park your rig in that field after you have set up your spread, and if you have some company along tell them to park there truck(s) in there too. Had the same problem last week, parked the rig where the birds wanted to land and they had no choice but to come back to us. Had a great shoot.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ever get the brilliant idea to get permission to the field? if you cant get permission to hunt it i bet odds are pretty good you shouldnt be putting stuff in the field to keep them out. doing that kind of crap is what makes it hard for other hunters to get permission to land


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Read all the posts carp_eater. He's staying out of the field because it's too close to the roost, not because he doesn't have permission.

:eyeroll: Bet you feel like a genius now...


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Not hunting that close to the roost is definetely a good idea


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

u guys are idiots. you would rather not hunt the geese at all for sake of scaring them out of the area, than getting a couple good hunts out of the field? lets see, you would get a couple hunts, or not kill a thing where they are right now. are you 100 percent sure that they will choose a different field later on? how do you know some one else isnt going to hunt the field or the pond. u just dont get what the big deal is with you guys and hunting roosts...


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

He's not saying that he's not hunting, but simply that the vast majority of the birds are dropping short of his field. He like myself and most others would rather leave the birds in the area knowing full well they'll move from that field. Some of us put alittle effort and time into our scouting and it's great feeling laying in the field, waiting and waiting, only to find out that some knuckle head busted the roost the night before. I'll say it again Leave the roost alone!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Hunting a field next to the roost could turn into a one flock field. You could open up on one flock and you wouldn't even see another flock. They would all just fly the other way.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Get permission on the field you don't want to hunt and stake tin foil on the ground in several locations. On a sunny day this will glare like crazy and the birds will not go there. (Of course get permission that you can do this)


----------



## GooseWack'r (Oct 21, 2009)

yes like i said we have permission from the land owner to hunt his fields its just that this one is too close to houses. thanks for the ideas


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

get some 2 x2 's staple some white trash bags to them ....hammer them in the ground........put them every 100 yds apart.

that will keep them out


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

i know this sounds crazy but i found a bunch of coyote decoys on sale for 15 dollars i got some. i have permission to hunt the pond and surrounding area but prefer not to hunt roosts or the fields that close, so i put a coyote decoy quite a distance from the pond on the farthest property line 1/4 to 1/2 mile,so it won't keep them from going down on the pond the geese won't land in that field plus it will be there all season unless someone steals it


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

If you are using coyote cut-outs go out an get some real coyote tails, hell you could even use fox tails, the main thing is to staple them to the rears of your cut-outs. This will add motion to your deke and the things will come alive in the slightest breeze.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

if you put coyote decoys out around here, lots of bullets will be flying around. good way to die in your spread. try putting a picture of Obama or Janet Reno out there. that would scare off anything!


----------

